# ToC commentator makes Kirsten Gumm seem like Liggett



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't know her name nor do I care to Google her, but after seeing Levi basically bite his lip while being interviewed by whatever her name is, and fast forwarding my DVR through her over-dramatized and redundant sound bites, I hereby take Kirsten Gumm from atop the "what were they thinking" podium for bumbling race commentators.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bikewriter said:


> I don't know her name nor do I care to Google her, but after seeing Levi basically bite his lip while being interviewed by whatever her name is, and fast forwarding my DVR through her over-dramatized and redundant sound bites, I hereby take Kirsten Gumm from atop the "what were they thinking" podium for bumbling race commentators.


And so the whining begins...

I've seen about 4 interview segments from her. She's fine. She communicates very well and is very enthusiastic. Thumbs up. No problems at all.

I'm still really shocked and thankful that there is daily TV coverage for this first time US event. How this all came together is a minor miracle really.

francois


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

francois said:


> And so the whining begins...
> 
> I've seen about 4 interview segments from her. She's fine. She communicates very well and is very enthusiastic. Thumbs up. No problems at all.
> 
> ...


Not whining. Just stating my opinion... and I am not alone:

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/9538.0.html


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

It could be worse. Al Trautwig could be there. Or that group of a-hole fanboys they followed around the Tour de France.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> It could be worse. Al Trautwig could be there. Or that group of a-hole fanboys they followed around the Tour de France.


Amen, it could be a lot worse. Thank gawd Bob Varsha is busy and Al is in Torino.

Or we could have just a 30 minute recap 2 weeks after the event. Or we could have just have nothing.

Heck, even last year we pretty much got skunked on Vuelta de Espana coverage. I'm all for counting our blessings.

francois


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Jessica Grieco?*



bikewriter said:


> I don't know her name nor do I care to Google her, but after seeing Levi basically bite his lip while being interviewed by whatever her name is, and fast forwarding my DVR through her over-dramatized and redundant sound bites, I hereby take Kirsten Gumm from atop the "what were they thinking" podium for bumbling race commentators.


Are you talking about Jessica Grieco? The former pro cyclist, National Champion, World Championships medalist and Olympian? Who can still ride a bike faster than you can any day of the week? Is that who you mean?


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Mark McM said:


> Are you talking about Jessica Grieco? The former pro cyclist, National Champion, World Championships medalist and Olympian? Who can still ride a bike faster than you can any day of the week? Is that who you mean?


Uh oh, a defender of all womanhood. And no.... she cannot ride a bike faster than me any day of the week. You may be a turd on two wheels, but not I.


----------



## brecht (Jan 2, 2003)

bikewriter said:


> Uh oh, a defender of all womanhood. And no.... she cannot ride a bike faster than me any day of the week. You may be a turd on two wheels, but not I.


Uh oh, a defender of pugnacious sexism

She's also the U.S. Womens recordholder for the 2 km and 20 km track time trial. 

She could probably even beat you if she had to ride this,

https://mii.babyuniverse.com/product_images/pic/441/l441-34998.jpg


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

bikewriter said:


> Uh oh, a defender of all womanhood. And no.... she cannot ride a bike faster than me any day of the week. You may be a turd on two wheels, but not I.


No, Mark is just pointing out what you missed by not finding out her name and not googling her background.

I can agree with you that her delivery needed some help, but I don't think it was for lack of experience on a bike. In front of a camera maybe... Then again, maybe she is just being fed lines on the fly by some know-nothing producer and she was grimacing through each question as well.


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

Bikewriter, your link has a number of comments, but only one gentlemen seems to agree with you on Jessica Grieco. Turns out you are pretty close to being alone, and you are both uninformed on her credentials. 

I watched every stage and I thought she did a fine job. She was to the point, enthusiastic, and is a good communicator. Clearly she has the knowledge to ask technical questions, but they would probably not be answered by the riders and the general audience would not understand them. Yeah, it sucks but sometimes the coverage needs to be dumbed down to appeal to a broader array of people. It seems we all need to tolerate dumbed down coverage to get any coverage at all. Almost everyone in this forum sits outside the center of the bell curve they need to capture to get advertising (in terms of knowledge and attention span).

One important question is whether she is being over scrutinized because she isn't very attractive. None of us want to think we do this, but we judge attractiveness as a credential and give more credence and attention to someone who is attractive. I also find it funny how you know what Levi was thinking; you don't at all. When I watch cycling it seems all the post race interviews have the same look and feel. The guy (or women) being interviewed is tired and just wants to lay down and get a message. 'Let me see, give an interview, or get a message?'

It may be malicious, but I think we should have a vote on whether Jessica Greico would smoke Bikewriter in the saddle. I vote she smokes him and comes back to pick him up, nurses his to the end of the ride, asking him stupid questions along the way that make him bite his lip.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

She smokes him! Big time!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Boardmill said:


> Bikewriter, your link has a number of comments, but only one gentlemen seems to agree with you on Jessica Grieco. .... I vote she smokes him and comes back to pick him up, nurses his to the end of the ride, asking him stupid questions along the way that make him bite his lip.


Ahhh Boardmill, good read. You are awesome!! 

francois


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Now that is a smack down.*

2 thumbs up.

FWIW any woman who can ride a bike as well as Ms Grieco is by definition "Hot," my vote is on her.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

*Ohhh*



bikewriter said:


> Uh oh, a defender of all womanhood. And no.... she cannot ride a bike faster than me any day of the week. You may be a turd on two wheels, but not I.


You must be quite fast. Maybe you can come up to New England and we can race together? That would be real fun. Bring money and we can have some side action!


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

bikewriter said:


> Uh oh, a defender of all womanhood. And no.... she cannot ride a bike faster than me any day of the week. You may be a turd on two wheels, but not I.


So come on, lets hear it. What is your claim to fame? What are your racing wins?


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Boardmill said:


> Bikewriter...I vote she smokes him and comes back to pick him up, nurses his to the end of the ride, asking him stupid questions along the way that make him bite his lip.


OWNED!


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

BugMan said:


> OWNED!


She won't make him bite his lip......More like his pillow.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

*Ok...*

I thought she did ok. She had the time for 2 q's to the stage winner and 2 q's for the overall...what'd ya expect?!  If there's a need to complain it should be those annoying Clif green jersey interrupts everyday...or the rookie motocam guys that were hired and were about as steady with the cam as a whino going dry.


----------



## mrt10x (Aug 10, 2005)

I thought she sucked


----------

